# Can't get Asus Weather and My Water to run on TP



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

So I install them as instructed, permissions are set correctly, but when I try and set My Water as my wallpaper it closes and says it has stopped.

Same thing with Asus Weather.... get to adding the widget and then it says it's stopped... any ideas?


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

the signed apks work flawlessly for me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048959


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah im definitely using the signed ones... guess ill uninstall them again and try and reinstall


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Booooom got it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

it was stopping for me so before i pressed ok i would press power to put to sleep then button the power button again to wake up then press ok on water has stopped wallpaper would go black then press power to put to sleep again and then it was working fine ,hope people understand what i just wrote im not sure i do.


----------



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all
I had the same problem with the wallpaper. I turn my tp vertically and then untick the only setting on the wallpaper and applied. It work then you go back and turn on the setting.

I am having problem with the weather app. The weather app won't go into Fahrenheit any ideas f how to make it work?


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

It just switched for me when I unticked C

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

bluediablito said:


> Hello all
> I had the same problem with the wallpaper. I turn my tp vertically and then untick the only setting on the wallpaper and applied. It work then you go back and turn on the setting.
> 
> I am having problem with the weather app. The weather app won't go into Fahrenheit any ideas f how to make it work?


Turn your to to portrait while you're in settings. There's a save button after you select F. It should switch it over.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

THANK YOU SO DAMN MUCH. BEEN TRYING FOR A GOOD 30 MINS TO GET IT TO WORK JUST ABOUT TO GIVE UP BUT YOU GUYS HELPED THANKS LOL.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been trying to use root explorer to set permissions. It wont allow me, says unsuccessful and that there's a parsing error. Downloaded unsigned and signed versions, brought them to the sd card folder. What am I doing incorrectly?


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> I've been trying to use root explorer to set permissions. It wont allow me, says unsuccessful and that there's a parsing error. Downloaded unsigned and signed versions, brought them to the sd card folder. What am I doing incorrectly?


When you install them do it in portrait mode. And when setting up do in portrait mode. Follow the tip the guys posted above to set it right.


----------



## phikal (Oct 2, 2011)

System is set rw in rootexplorer ?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, can you please assist with the files. I've already downloaded weather.apk and weather_signed.apk from XDA site.
I have the files on the root of the SD Card, meaning highest level possible of SD Card, no folder etc. Just the apk file.
Downloaded them using Dolphin broswer, tried another broswer, and still gives me a "parsing error" even when the touchpad is in landscape/ horizontal mode.
Wont' allow me to get to the "install screen" I'm using Root Explorer, and even tried changing permissions, but it says that it was unsuccessful every time. 
Please assist with installation and files (If I have the wrong ones) I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

CM9 Alpha 0 here. I simply downloaded and installed the signed weather apk like any other app and it installed fine. One thing, the weather app was sort of cut off on the bottom of the widget, but I have the Nova Launcher setting to be able to resize any widget, and by increasing the size I can see the full widget now. I never liked that water wallpaper because of the way it refills every time you rotate the device. I'd rather the water just turns.


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone got the keyboard to work?


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

xdviper said:


> anyone got the keyboard to work?


I did. Just have to sync it and wait for the four digit code. Type that on your keyboard and you're good to go

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tried several files, signed and unsigned. Keeps telling me "parsing error" when I try to install, even in portrait or landscape mode. Please assist.
Would be greatly appreciated


----------

